# Beethoven Violin Concerto D major op.61 arr. piano & violin



## DesignLov3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey I'm checking out this score, And there's some odd Notation I've never seen such as a shape like this: [|] but flipped the other way, |> , |] , <--->, was wondering if anyone could shine some light on my confusion, thanks.

The score I am looking at can be found : here


----------

